# What are YOUR THOUGHTS on "SHTF" ?



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

("SHTF" >.Stanky hits the fan)..lol..> for anyone that doesn't know what it stands for.
I am seeing/hearing more and more about this subject EVERYDAY! What are your thoughts, and why? If you do believe "SHTF" is going to happen...What kind of things have you done to prepare for it?
I myself do kind of have a gut feeling that something just might take place in the near future. I ask myself just how much longer can this world keep going the way things are today .. and things do seem to be getting worse...
I don't know if id say I'm preparing for a collapse, but I'm definitely trying to become more self sufficient. I am making plans to get all of my animals/livestock organized, by starting breeding programs for my goats, and chickens. Until now, I've just had all of my chickens free ranging and I also feed them chicken feed. As for my goats, I have 6 does, 4 are FB Boer, and 2 are Alpine mixes that I've been feeding quality feed, and caring/SPOILING for a little over a year with ZERO RETURN on any of the $$ I've spent.. Five of my girls have never been bred. They range from 8 months old to 2yrs. I'm working on a few chicken pens, and adding more fence for my goats so I can separate them when I need to, and also allow more browse in hopes that this will help reduce my feed bill! I also have plans for a garden next year. I am hoping by harvesting my own chickens, collecting eggs daily, growing a garden, and breeding my goats (which ill sell the kids, and collect the milk) that I can cut my family grocery bills ATLEAST in 1/2..My goal eventually is to ONLY depend on others/stores for supplies like sugar, salt, meds, etc.. 
These are my goals, and hopes in becoming more "Self Sufficient " (whether things collapse or not!..lol..)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Never heard of it! But I am trying to get the farm providing a lot of food, at least to the point that if we need it, we can rely on it.
We currently have 3 hens and 2 ducks setting! That's a major step forward in my long-term plan. I want a self-replenishing flock.
I'm trying to work out a seed-saving system, and planting as many different edible plants as I can - including medicinal herbs.
Then, of course, we have goats to give us milk!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

You don't necessarily have to believe that the world-as-we-know-it will end tomorrow, to want to have some extra security in the way of food, supplies, knowledge, etc.

Let me ask you this: do you wear a seatbelt? If so, it is because you believe you will get into a wreck the next time you drive to the store? Or is it because it just makes sense to prepare for that just-in-case scenario? 

Same way with prepping for bad times. It's better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it. 

And let's face it, there are any number of SHTF scenarios, some more likely than others. An alien invasion or zombie uprising may make a better movie, but we're more likely to have to deal with smaller scale disasters... an ice storm, a job loss, even just a long drawn out bout with the flu can make you glad that you have a well stocked pantry and medicine cabinet.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My mom is a as we call it Doomsday Preacher. She fully believes the world is going to fall into collapse or completely end within the next five years or less. If I talk about future plans for my life about anything her coments normally come along the lines of "its all for not anyway since the worlds coming to an end". Despite all this and her words of needing to plan she does not do anything about it. She refuses to eat meat that is not pre-packaged and does not like home canned things. Which is exactly why I call her a preacher not a do'er. 

I on the other hand just want to live off grid as a way of rebellion of what the world has become. I look around at the world and my stomach turns. We have turned into such a fast paced turn key society. Especially my generation(born in 1994). I feel like I don't belong here in this time and have always felt that from ever since I was fully aware of the world and its functionings. So your true question was do I think SWHTF? Most likely. A failing economy can only hang on for so long even with "bail outs". Just like a child you can only bail them out for so long before they fall on their face and learn the hard way that you need to learn from you're mistakes.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Serenity Woods said:


> You don't necessarily have to believe that the world-as-we-know-it will end tomorrow, to want to have some extra security in the way of food, supplies, knowledge, etc.
> 
> Let me ask you this: do you wear a seatbelt? If so, it is because you believe you will get into a wreck the next time you drive to the store? Or is it because it just makes sense to prepare for that just-in-case scenario?
> 
> ...


GREAT REPLY!! I guess you could say that im starting to wear my seatbelt!..lol..


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm a small scale prepper, i was glad 2012 was over! i hate that i think that i have to prepare for disasters, but small scale disasters can take their toll as well. meanwhile we pick berries and make jam. we have a garden and can all of that. i buy peanut butter in the giant size jars. i found Aucasin farms they have #10 cans of dehydrated foods, and they are really high quality!!
of course our goats are and hopefully will contiue to provide milk, (and meat if absolutely necessary).
i have purchased a pressure canner so that we can can meats. we have a small generator for short term use to keep the freezer going. i prefer to can the stuff, and i do supplement our home canned goods when canned goods are on sale. this is especially true for soups. USE COUPONS!! I COULD GO ON AND ON BUT TAKE IT IN SMALL INCREMENTS AND WHEN AND IF A DISASTER STRIKES YOU WILL BE READY!!
I READ SOMEWHERE THAT MORMANS HAVE A YEARS WORTH OF FOOD PUT AWAY , DONT KNOW IF THAT IS TRUE, BUT IT CERTAINLY IS A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

We do good to be able to keep a weeks worth of food here because of the wasteful teenagers that live here! ,,,lol.... and then theres the wasteful teenagers friends...lol...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure I believe there will be a complete breakdown or whatever, but I'm not sure things are on their way to getting better. I believe things may get hard in the future, so we're doing what we can now. Trying to get into ways of making our own power with solar. Keeping chickens and now dairy goats. Growing what food we can. Last year we had a derecho hit our area, and we lost power for 4 days. We were lucky, some people lost it for 2 weeks. But, people went crazy around here fighting over gas and the grocery stores couldn't carry anything perishable. That kind of made us realize how fragile everything can be. 

I think no matter what happens there is nothing wrong with being self sufficient. I would like to get more land in the future so the horses, goats, and chickens could survive in less if it came to that. I think about the future a lot, but I try not to worry. I just do what I can and take things in stride. As corny as it may sound I just pray if anything happens all the animals and my family stay safe. Sometimes that's all you can do.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> As corny as it may sound I just pray if anything happens all the animals and my family stay safe. Sometimes that's all you can do.


It's not corny to ask your Father for something you want/need!

As far as the world coming to an end...anyone who believes the words of Jesus believes that it is. We see the end times prophecies coming true.
We don't know when it will happen. He told us to watch, but not to be afraid. He is greater than any trouble we can go through. 

I hope this post is not too "religious." Feel free to flag it if you think it is.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Certainly not "too religious"*



milkmaid said:


> It's not corny to ask your Father for something you want/need!
> 
> As far as the world coming to an end...anyone who believes the words of Jesus believes that it is. We see the end times prophecies coming true.
> We don't know when it will happen. He told us to watch, but not to be afraid. He is greater than any trouble we can go through.
> ...


Since when having faith in God and trying to live a moral life cause to be "flagged" There was a time when moral people had the upper hand in society. I can remember when I was 13, my Mom sat me down and gave me a talk about my "reputation" In other words, girls had a "reputation" No one gives a hoot about their "reputation" anymore.

Except maybe rural people. I went to a baby shower yesterday. The PG lady was a member of two farm familys close to God and each other. The love and respect they had for each other was evident. Their values were obvious.

Anyway, don't worry about the end of the world as we know it, it will come in God's time. All we have is today, and maybe not all day. Who would want to live in a world where we had plenty to eat and others had none.

We went to Mexico years ago and saw Americans living in luxury while children around them begged for food. I was so disturbed I couldn't enjoy the trip.
If I lived there, they would have all been in my house eating. And no,you can't save the world from itself, but if you have Jesus in your heart you also have compassion. So if the world goes to "hell in a handbasket" I'll be giving mine away so I won't last long anyway. LOL.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Serenity Woods said:


> You don't necessarily have to believe that the world-as-we-know-it will end tomorrow, to want to have some extra security in the way of food, supplies, knowledge, etc.
> 
> Let me ask you this: do you wear a seatbelt? If so, it is because you believe you will get into a wreck the next time you drive to the store? Or is it because it just makes sense to prepare for that just-in-case scenario?
> 
> ...


 I was into self sufficiency as preparation "just in case" before it became the cool thing to do. I live in Michigan and in the past we have gone a week at a time with no electricity and snowed or iced in so being prepared didn't have to be for some kind of global catastrophe or nuclear war or zombie apocalypse. Having some foods and other items set aside for "just in case things go sideways" is just smart. I've seen people with so little food in their house that after two days they are freaking OUT that they are starving. I swear the entire world is just three square meals away from complete anarchy.

Anyway, several years ago my husband lost his job. Several other awful things happened at the same time. Our whole world came crashing down. It was the end of the world as we knew it. And you know what? We were able to get by for almost two full years on 1/8 the money he had been earning because I had enough food in the house OR the ability to produce food as we went that we didn't have to buy groceries.

i do not think we are on the doorstep of some global SHTF scenario, but all it takes is ONE storm, or a job loss, or an accident... and the poo can hit the fan on a personal level that it only makes sense to be prepared for.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

WarPony said:


> I was into self sufficiency as preparation "just in case" before it became the cool thing to do. I live in Michigan and in the past we have gone a week at a time with no electricity and snowed or iced in so being prepared didn't have to be for some kind of global catastrophe or nuclear war or zombie apocalypse. Having some foods and other items set aside for "just in case things go sideways" is just smart. I've seen people with so little food in their house that after two days they are freaking OUT that they are starving. I swear the entire world is just three square meals away from complete anarchy.
> 
> Anyway, several years ago my husband lost his job. Several other awful things happened at the same time. Our whole world came crashing down. It was the end of the world as we knew it. And you know what? We were able to get by for almost two full years on 1/8 the money he had been earning because I had enough food in the house OR the ability to produce food as we went that we didn't have to buy groceries.
> 
> i do not think we are on the doorstep of some global SHTF scenario, but all it takes is ONE storm, or a job loss, or an accident... and the poo can hit the fan on a personal level that it only makes sense to be prepared for.


WOW!! What a story! Im glad that yall were able to pull through those trying times! I swear...>>I think we are "TESTED" at times to show us all there REALLY is to be thankful for! Ive also had some HUGE changes take place in my life the last several years and have managed to pull through... Ive learned not to worry...I have FAITH that EVERYTHINGS gonna work out >>One way..or the other!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

fd123 said:


> WOW!! What a story! Im glad that yall were able to pull through those trying times! I swear...>>I think we are "TESTED" at times to show us all there REALLY is to be thankful for! Ive also had some HUGE changes take place in my life the last several years and have managed to pull through... Ive learned not to worry...I have FAITH that EVERYTHINGS gonna work out >>One way..or the other!


Absolutely. We are stronger (a lot poorer in "things" but richer in the stuff that really matters) for it, and things are still a struggle... but one way or another things do work out. Maybe not in the way we wanted them to work out, but they do work out.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think it's the world ending, I think it's the LORD coming back. My preacher thinks that it won't be long. My youth pastor from a different church has been tellign us to get our hearts right with GOD. I went to a big christian youth convention in April and really opened my eyes. I have started praying more than I ever have (still need to do it more frequently). I find myself listenign to christian radio stations like Air1 and KLOVE. It was definitely life changing and I'm looking forward to next year. But anyway, I'm not trying to sound like a preacher to those of you who don't believe, but to those of us who do believe, it's our Earthly responsibility to make sure that as many people as possible know God. There will be people that we won't be able to reach. We can tell them about God's works and invite them to church, but if they decline and don't have any interest that is something between that person and God. We will have to let God work on them. And when God comes back, no ones going to be like," Hey is that God comign back?" Everyone is going to know and you will either get down on your knees willingly or you will go down by force. Nobody knows when he's coming exactly, but I have a feeling it will be soon.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> It's not corny to ask your Father for something you want/need!
> 
> As far as the world coming to an end...anyone who believes the words of Jesus believes that it is. We see the end times prophecies coming true.
> We don't know when it will happen. He told us to watch, but not to be afraid. He is greater than any trouble we can go through.
> ...


God bless you milkmaid and DonnaBella


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I could worry quite a bit about it. I do not like what our culture is turning into. I too am raising the goats as a rebellion against it. I have had girls come over. They see me milk and they laugh and say, "Ew, that's gross! That's so weird!" I ask them where they think their milk comes from and they say, "The grocery store." I told them, "Our goats are a whole lot healthier and happier than the cows in the factory farms." The reply is always the same: "We don't want to know." Those exact words. And that is what's wrong with today's culture. Ignorance is comfort, comfort is king.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

We love Klove


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Threehavens I agree


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I could worry quite a bit about it. I do not like what our culture is turning into. I too am raising the goats as a rebellion against it. I have had girls come over. They see me milk and they laugh and say, "Ew, that's gross! That's so weird!" I ask them where they think their milk comes from and they say, "The grocery store." I told them, "Our goats are a whole lot healthier and happier than the cows in the factory farms." The reply is always the same: "We don't want to know." Those exact words. And that is what's wrong with today's culture. Ignorance is comfort, comfort is king.


So true. If people only saw what was going into the animals and vegetables they're eating and getting milk from they might see why we keep our own animals! Those industries producing things are disgusting and sad.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I don't think it's the world ending, I think it's the LORD coming back.


Yes, maybe I should have said "the world as we know it."


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

And suddenly.....a song pops in my head... "It's the end of the world as we know it. It's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine." 
I am working on being as self sufficient as possible. I like knowing I can survive without Walmart!


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just finished reading a book called "The Harbingers" by Rabbi Cahn. 

I highly recommend it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

I think some preppers get kind of tin-foil-hat-ish, which is too bad because I think striving towards self sufficiency is a great goal. I'm not concerned that the world as we know it is going to end any time soon. That being said, I live on a huge fault line, a major quake WILL happen eventually, and we recently had a bridge collapse just because it was in such awful condition. That combined with the recent tornados & other disasters has me thinking that being slightly less completely unprepared would probably be a good idea ;-)


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It is fairly easy to have enough food on hand in case of an emergency. It also saves money. For example, when you go to the store and buy rice, purchase a 25lb or 50lb bag instead of a little bag. Same with dried beans, oatmeal, flour, quinoa, bulger, sugar, salt, shortening, oil, pasta, and other dry goods. Buy canned goods when they are on sale in quanity(check the exp date). Make sure to use the stuff and not save it. That way you rotate the stock and keep fresh on hand. Also learn to identify edible plants. There are a lot "weeds" that are edible, lambs quarter, poke weed, curly dock, etc. Also can, freeze and dehyrdate the extra's from the garden. I also keep my freezer stocked with fish and game that I kill. Use a vaccum sealer to keep frozen items from going bad. 

I also have propane bottles, porpane stove, lanterns, heaters, wood, and charcoal. A water purifer is also a wise investment.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Another good prepardness tool is to look up wild plants not just for food but medicine. Learn how to identify, when to harvest, how to process. I am a localvore, and believe that the land you live on provides you with everything you need.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> It is fairly easy to have enough food on hand in case of an emergency. It also saves money. For example, when you go to the store and buy rice, purchase a 25lb or 50lb bag instead of a little bag. Same with dried beans, oatmeal, flour, quinoa, bulger, sugar, salt, shortening, oil, pasta, and other dry goods. Buy canned goods when they are on sale in quanity(check the exp date). Make sure to use the stuff and not save it. That way you rotate the stock and keep fresh on hand. Also learn to identify edible plants. There are a lot "weeds" that are edible, lambs quarter, poke weed, curly dock, etc. Also can, freeze and dehyrdate the extra's from the garden. I also keep my freezer stocked with fish and game that I kill. Use a vaccum sealer to keep frozen items from going bad.
> 
> I also have propane bottles, porpane stove, lanterns, heaters, wood, and charcoal. A water purifer is also a wise investment.


I had no idea you can eat curly dock or lambs quarter. The only reason i recognize those is because I did one year of crops eval. in FFA.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Huh yea I didn't know those things were edible either! I know for medicine we always keep and aloe plant around. There's soo much it's good for!


----------

